# Fish Hunting With Hfx



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

haha ,, love it !
great shot mate !!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

yes yes very funny


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

just thought it would be fun


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

But pretty tough to chew, no matter how you cook it!









Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

How well does it shoot heavy fiber glass bow fishing arrows with the line tagging behind?


----------

